# Sinister



## Steerpike (Feb 24, 2013)

I watched this last night, and for 3/4 of the film or more I thought it was well-done and I enjoyed it, even though I had predicted most of the ending pretty early on. But as I was watching it, I increasingly felt that the filmmakers were going to have a hard time providing an ending that delivered on the promise they were building up in the movie. I was right. The ending was not only predictable, but pretty lame, and changed the entire tone and atmosphere of the film from something that was working pretty well to standard horror fare (which is a low bar). Too bad. It's worth a buck to rent from Redbox, I suppose. But you have to wonder what it is about horror filmmakers that they not only make so many bad movies, but that even when they have a good one going they feel compelled to force in a lot of the bad aspects common to horror movies before they reach the end.


----------

